# PLOW Lights not working



## Rob79 (Jan 13, 2009)

I just finished hooking up a meyer plow on my 88 chevy 1500. The plow lights will not work. I ordered the light adapter for the truck lite plow lights. When I tested the lights nothing would work.(The plow lights or the truck lights) It also would make noise and spark from the factory truck headlight switch. I just bought this setup and I do not know if the lights worked prior to me hooking them up. Please help. Email [email protected]


----------



## C.Solan (Jan 20, 2009)

See if the blue and yellow wires from the harness are being pinched. I had the same problem with a '97 f250


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

unhook the plow harness from the lights. plug the factory wiring back in. do they work now?
wrong harness possibly.


----------



## Rob79 (Jan 13, 2009)

When the factory wiring is in the truck headlights work just fine. The problem is when you plug the adpters in and try to hook up the plow lights. These are the truck lite withe the 12 wire harness and the correct adapter for the hb3/hb4 headlights. Nothing works at all, everything gets dim and the truck headlight switch sparks. Meyer support said everyhting should work from the 04 f250 to the 88 chevy 1500 except for the light adapter.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

if things are sparking you have the wrong adapter i think. sounds like pos /neg are backward. i would think it would blow the fuse though. does the adapter plug in 2 ways? as in flip over?


----------



## Rob79 (Jan 13, 2009)

There is only one adapter with these headlights for this year truck. The adapter were marked right and left from the factory. Could the harness be bad. I do not know what else to do.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

harness problem for sure.

you seek crash935.


----------



## Rob79 (Jan 13, 2009)

Does anybody know the difference between the 6 & 12 wire harness. Could I use the 6 wire.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

What adaprtor # did they give you?


----------



## Rob79 (Jan 13, 2009)

Part #07044. I tried again today. Same results. Factory truck switch smokes and sparks. No lights at all. I have the 12 wire harness. Whats the difference with that and the 6 wire. I really need some help.


----------



## beam (Jan 24, 2009)

does it have daytime running lights?????


----------



## Rob79 (Jan 13, 2009)

No drl, It as an 88 1500.


----------



## beam (Jan 24, 2009)

make sure it has a good ground also


----------



## Rob79 (Jan 13, 2009)

I tried to ground to the frame and than tried that battery. Both with the same results


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

You have the right adaptor. The differance between the 6 wire and 12 wire is 6 less wires! 

Big help aint I?

The 6 wire basically picks up the signal from the truck from just one side (usually the drivers side) and then sends the signal back out to both headlights on the same circuit.

The 12 wire takes the signal from the truck from both sides, keeps them seperate back to the switch and sends them back out seperate. 

Make sense?

I'm working on the rest of the problem.


----------



## Rob79 (Jan 13, 2009)

Could it be possible the harness is bad or the lights or both. I just want to make sure what the problem is before I purchase another harness or lights.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Anything is possible, dont get carried away spending $$ yet, were just getting started here!!

You any good with a test light?

Might have to take this to a phone since your not up there on post or your 10 days probation yet> Have problem calling me or me calling you?


----------



## Rob79 (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you want to give me your email? I left my email in the first post. I will give you my number through email.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Youve got mail


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Robbie,

If you read this before you head out give me a call, think i have it figured out.


----------



## Rob79 (Jan 13, 2009)

Got the high beams and turns to work on the plow. The low beams will not work. They still smoke and spark from the headlight switch. I cant even adjust the high beams as the bolts just spin.


----------



## fsb79 (Nov 2, 2008)

did you ground the wight wire thats on the pas side


----------



## Rob79 (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes it is grounded


----------



## fsb79 (Nov 2, 2008)

howe did you make out


----------



## Rob79 (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, its either use the highs or lows. I have to have one or the other unplugged from the adapter. Once I plug both adapters in I have problems


----------



## DURAMAXPLOW2003 (Jan 12, 2008)

Did u take apart the light housings to make sure they were not all cruddy and rusted....if so cut each wire unit your lights work again...(the wires in the housing) you most likely need new guts. it sounds like your grounding out at the light housing.


----------



## fsb79 (Nov 2, 2008)

you don`t have the wires on the togle switch wrong do you


----------



## Rob79 (Jan 13, 2009)

Its wired correctly. There is not alot to get confused about. I have the lows working on the plow now but not the highs. Its either one or the other. If I want the lows the highs from the adpter have to be uplugged. Its just the opposite for the highs.


----------

